# Looking for a dog in Central NY or somewhat close!



## The Frenzied Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi I just wanted to make this post asking if anyone has a lead to a dog in Central NY or somewhat nearby (some areas of PA, etc) let me know! I'm looking for an adult that needs a hope preferably. The only real specifications are good with kids and we have a cat too so good with cats is good. Also no aggression as I am untrained in dealing with that--we had a Springer we adopted from a shelter we had to give back after two weeks (made me really sad and still kind of does) because he had Springer Rage and was very dangerous when he got going. Willing to train so needing to learn some house manners is okay!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never known a golden who didn't love everyone and everything .. cats and kids included. We've adopted 4 adult golden rescues. All wonderful boys.

Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York


----------



## The Frenzied Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

That's encouraging news to me! Now just to find the dog!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Now just to find the dog!


And you will  Please post photos when you do. It'll be one of the best things you've ever done or ever will do. I have nothing against puppies, but having adopted 4 golden rescues I can tell you the rewards are incredible for all concerned.


----------



## The Frenzied Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

I will definitely post pictures when it happens! Due to working and also just because it'd be a good thing for a dog giving an older dog a home who needs it would be great. I've applied to the local rescue too but am not sure we will be "good enough" or not.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Check craigslist too; they sometimes pop up on there.


----------



## The Frenzied Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been checking craigslist on a daily basis!


----------

